# Kodak No. 1 Series II camera



## photoflyer (Sep 23, 2020)

I know this is not worth much but I thought I would share.

Anyone have experience with these?

It has been sitting around in the basement for a very long time and I finally took it out to have a look.  Perfect working order though I don't have film to prove that.

I think it is a family heirloom.  I wish I knew who as I might then be able to match photos in albums to the camera.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2020)

Many of my grandparents photos were made with one of these. They offered pretty good picture quality for the day in an affordable and easy to use camera.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 23, 2020)

You might find the shutter speeds are far from accurate, plus the bellows might have developed holes over the years.  But if you can repair the bellows (or get lucky there's no light leaks) and can narrow down the actual shutter speed(s), you can cut down 4x5 film and take one shot at a time with it.  If it takes 122 film, you can buy adapters to allow standard 120 film use.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 23, 2020)

Here are a couple of my old family photos that my grandfather shot in the early 1930s with a folding Kodak.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2020)

Cool! I have various folders etc. that are similar. I find that the slower speeds tend to be really slow sometimes and sound like they're winding down and may never fire the shutter! (Yeah, I have a lot of old cameras!) I go by the sound if it seems reasonably up to speed. Just shoot on a fairly nice sunny day, and try more than one speed/aperture. 

I suppose you might be able to figure out which relatives may have used the camera from what years it was made.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 24, 2020)

I love looking at old photos and am on a few Facebook groups for this. That camera might be worth more than you realize. Here in China, the old Kodaks like this can go for upwards of $700. The reason is that when Mao took over, all things photographic- cameras, film, photos were destroyed as "evils of wester societies", so now these old Kodak and other cameras go for premium money.


----------



## acparsons (Sep 24, 2020)

Great piece of history right there.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 24, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Here are a couple of my old family photos that my grandfather shot in the early 1930s with a folding Kodak.



Vintage photos always leave me wondering what happened in the minutes after the shutter was clicked.


----------



## star camera company (Sep 24, 2020)

I’ve got about 30 of these my Dad used to buy them at flea markets.   Tell the China guy I’ll sell them each for $600


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 24, 2020)

star camera company said:


> Tell the China guy I’ll sell them each for $600



I'd sell mine for $500 each.


----------

